# Acer Aspire 5739G



## Reptune (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey, I wanna ask u guys if i should overclock any or my specs to make my game prefformence better, coz i do lagg a bit on mw2 on the ****** settings..

here is my specs and i want to add : i have no overclocking experience.

Proccesor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Dou
Cpu: P7450 @2.13Ghz 2.13Ghz
Ram: 4 GB
system : 64 bit

oh well fk it, Here is something i got from a program:


Monitoring
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model JM50-MV (0x000001CC - 0x005C23F6)

LPCIO
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

LPCIO Vendor NS
LPCIO Vendor ID 0xFF02
LPCIO Chip ID 0xFC
LPCIO Revision ID	0xA2
Config Mode I/O address	0x2E
Config Mode LDN 0x9
Config Mode registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	FC 11 00 00 00 00 00 A2 00 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor	ACPI

Hardware monitor	Battery


Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors 1
Number of threads 2

APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 0	
-- Core 0	
-- Thread 0	0
-- Core 1	
-- Thread 0	1

Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 2 (max 2)
Number of threads	2 (max 2)
Name Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo
Codename Penryn
Specification Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P7450 @ 2.13GHz
Package (platform ID)	Socket P (478) (0x7)
CPUID 6.7.A
Extended CPUID 6.17
Core Stepping R0
Technology 45 nm
Core Speed 798.0 MHz
Multiplier x FSB	3.0 x 266.0 MHz
Rated Bus speed 1064.0 MHz
Stock frequency 2133 MHz
Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, EM64T
L1 Data cache 2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache	2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 3072 KBytes, 12-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes
FID range 6.0x - 8.0x
Max VID 1.088 V



Thread dumps
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Thread 0	
APIC ID 0
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
Type 01008001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level	80000008h
Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 32 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 32 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 3 MB, 2 thread(s)

CPUID 
0x00000000 0x0000000D	0x756E6547	0x6C65746E	0x49656E69
0x00000001 0x0001067A	0x00020800	0x0C08E39D	0xBFEBFBFF
0x00000002 0x05B0B101	0x005657F0	0x00000000	0x2CB43048
0x00000003 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000004 0x04000121	0x01C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000001
0x00000004 0x04000122	0x01C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000001
0x00000004 0x04004143	0x02C0003F	0x00000FFF	0x00000001
0x00000005 0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x03122220
0x00000006 0x00000001	0x00000002	0x00000003	0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000400	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x07280202	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000503
0x0000000C 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x0000000D 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000000 0x80000008	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000001 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x20100800
0x80000002 0x65746E49	0x2952286C	0x726F4320	0x4D542865
0x80000003 0x44203229	0x43206F75	0x20205550	0x50202020
0x80000004 0x30353437	0x20402020	0x33312E32	0x007A4847
0x80000005 0x00000000 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000006 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x0C006040	0x00000000
0x80000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000008 0x00003024	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000	0xFEE00900
MSR 0x00000017 0x001C0000	0xB9F4881E
MSR 0x000000CD 0x00000000	0x000009E0
MSR 0x0000003F 0x00000000	0x00000000
MSR 0x000000CE 0x0017081E	0x4345060D
MSR 0x000001A0 0x00000053	0x64972489
MSR 0x000000EE 0x00000000	0xDEB90000
MSR 0x0000011E 0x00000000	0x74702119
MSR 0x0000019C 0x00000000	0x88350000
MSR 0x00000198 0x0617081E	0x0600860D
MSR 0x00000199 0x00000000	0x0000860D

CPU Thread 1	
APIC ID 1
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 1, Thread ID 0
Type 01008001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level	80000008h
Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 32 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 32 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 3 MB, 2 thread(s)

CPUID 
0x00000000 0x0000000D	0x756E6547	0x6C65746E	0x49656E69
0x00000001 0x0001067A	0x01020800	0x0C08E39D	0xBFEBFBFF
0x00000002 0x05B0B101	0x005657F0	0x00000000	0x2CB43048
0x00000003 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000004 0x04000121	0x01C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000001
0x00000004 0x04000122	0x01C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000001
0x00000004 0x04004143	0x02C0003F	0x00000FFF	0x00000001
0x00000005 0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x03122220
0x00000006 0x00000001	0x00000002	0x00000003	0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000400	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x07280202	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000503
0x0000000C 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x0000000D 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000000 0x80000008	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000001 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x20100800
0x80000002 0x65746E49	0x2952286C	0x726F4320	0x4D542865
0x80000003 0x44203229	0x43206F75	0x20205550	0x50202020
0x80000004 0x30353437	0x20402020	0x33312E32	0x007A4847
0x80000005 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000006 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x0C006040	0x00000000
0x80000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000008 0x00003024	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000	0xFEE00800
MSR 0x00000017 0x001C0000	0xB9F4881E
MSR 0x000000CD 0x00000000	0x000009E0
MSR 0x0000003F 0x00000000	0x00000000
MSR 0x000000CE 0x0017081E	0x4345060D
MSR 0x000001A0 0x00000053	0x64972489
MSR 0x000000EE 0x00000000	0xDEB90000
MSR 0x0000011E 0x00000000	0x74702119
MSR 0x0000019C 0x00000000	0x88370000
MSR 0x00000198 0x0617081E	0x0600860D
MSR 0x00000199 0x00000000	0x0000860D



Storage
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

USB Device USB Composite Device, class=0x00, subclass=0x00, vendor=0x046D, product=0x0A1A
USB Device USB-inndataenhet, class=0x00, subclass=0x00, vendor=0x046D, product=0xC051
USB Device USB Composite Device, class=0xEF, subclass=0x02, vendor=0x064E, product=0xA117

Graphic APIs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

API NVIDIA I/O
API NVIDIA NVAPI

Display Adapters
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter 0	
Name NVIDIA GeForce GT 240M 
Revision A2
PCI device bus 1 (0x1), device 0 (0x0), function 0 (0x0)
Vendor ID 0x10DE (0x1025)
Model ID 0x0A34 (0x021E)

and i want to add that i have an extra fan under my pc like this: Google Bilder-resultat for http://img.ncix.com/gif/55473.jpg



And here is the Temp ; Imageshack - utennavnh.png


Enough info ? Any help would be very appreciated!


----------



## ASasquatch (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the same laptop and im looking for little overclocking aswell , so it would be nice if someone can help here out a little


----------



## AlphaPhoenix (Feb 25, 2011)

From what I know, factory built laptops are generally locked so you cannot overclock them manually (from the bios), you will have to use a program such as clockgen (no longer updated), even then you'd see little to no difference at all in most games, plus you'd be increasing the heat the laptop emits. In short don't overclock your laptop/s, you're going to be risking shortening your CPU's lifespan for maybe 2-3FPS more, imo not worth it. I'm no professional, maybe semi-pro, lol, hopefully someone will be able to assist you with the tools you need to overclock your CPU if you still want to pursue overclocking it.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with AlphaPhoenix.

The BIOS in laptops is locked to prevent overclocking for a very good reason. Overclocking means more heat and laptops are not equipped to handle it. Heat is often a problem in laptops operated at stock speeds. While it may be possible to overclock your computer the results are rarely satisfactory and the risks high.

Overclocking is best confined to home-built desktops where you can control the quality and specifications of the components used. Even OEM desktops are poor candidates for overclocking.


----------

